

A new CPU - dave1010uk
http://www.fpgarelated.com/showarticle/44.php

======
nkurz
This is a really good article, and I'm sad it didn't seem to be read much. I
resubmitted with a slightly different title in case that helps it get the
attention it deserves.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5290638>

